# Stripers at the half bridge



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

36 incher caught at grassy sound at the old half bridge yetsreday. Tis the season


----------



## FunnyFishMan (Nov 19, 2004)

Is that the old wildwood bridge? Is there some construction going on over there? I was scoping some spots a few weeks back and it didn't seem like you could get to it.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*grassy sound*

That would be the old half bridge in North Wildwood by Dad's Place Marina.


----------



## FunnyFishMan (Nov 19, 2004)

Hey what's the fishing like over there at the 50cents bridge between stone harbor and n. wildwood? I saw a couple of anglers wading out there.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*toll bridge*

I haven't heard anything from the toll bridge. I'm gonna head out tomorrow and wed and thurs. I'll let ya know how I do. Or if youre down this way, let me know and we can sling some lead...  I'll be at the half bridge.


----------

